# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Застольный  интерактив, переходящий в музыкальный тост.

## Уралочка

*Застольный интерактив, музыкальный тост*
*«Всё пучком»*


ИНТЕРАКТИВ-ТОСТ, который я спешу предложить вашему вниманию, СТОПРОЦЕНТНО  добавит позитива на любом празднике. 
Он заставит гостей  сначала порассуждать  о том, почему про счастливого человека мы зачастую говорим
 «…а у него ВСЕ ПУЧКОМ». 
А затем  рассуждения плавно переведут публику в хлопательно- скандировательное состояние, 
что точно вызовет у виновников торжества чувство восторга и счастливую улыбку!

[SIZE=3]В комплект входит музыкальное оформление (специально нарезанное под кричалку), *2 ВИДЕО* и подробное описание конкурса.
По длительности рассчитан на 5 минут.

*Стоимость комплекта 700 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Люсьен2011

Ну вот, Леночка опять вкусняшку состряпала. Молодей!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ну вот, Леночка опять вкусняшку состряпала. Молодей!!!


Спасибо,приятно :Blush2: 
Вот ещё фотографии.
 ОТВЕТИЛ ПЕРВЫМ - мАладец!!!!!! :Derisive: ..........................................ПОЁТ ЮБИЛЯРЫНЯ САМА  :Taunt: 


НЕ ТОЛЬКО ПОЁТ..ЕЩЁ И КРИВЛЯЕТСЯ ОТ ДУШИ - ВОТ ТАК ..................................... РАДУЕТСЯ КАК РЕБЁНОК.

----------


## Ангелин@

Леночка, спасибо большое за очередной ШЕДЕВР!!! Вчера провела твою застолку...100% позитив... Эмоции и скандирование гостей, вызвало у молодоженов ВОСТОРГ и счастливые улыбки на лицах...))) В течении вечера гости не раз подымали бокалы со словами "А...У НАС ВСЁ ПУЧКОМ!"...А это означает, что твоя застолка зарядила всех на самые позитивные эмоции всех присутствующих гостей!!!

----------


## ира10

Леночка!!! Провела вашу застолку 7 июня! Пели и кричали с превеликим удовольствием!!!!! Спасибо! Без таких кричалок не должно обходиться ни одно торжество! Кто сомневается - настоятельно рекомендую!!!!!!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Ленусик!!! :Tender: Чмокаю тебя в обе щёчки!!Обнимаю тебя крепко-крепко!!! скучаю сильно-сильно!! Говорю СПАСИБО - громко-громко!!
Вкусная вещичка, универсальная для любой компашки!! и интерактивчик, и анимашечка, и песенка, и тост!! :Ok:

----------

